
Delta Copying - apankrat
https://bvckup2.com/kb/delta-copying
======
linsomniac
TL;DR: "rsync" but tracks checksums of every block of the file so the remote
end does not need to read all files. As long as the remote file has not
changed. Also has a mode that uses the NTFS journal to identify the modified
blocks.

~~~
apankrat
The only commonality with rsync is that both algorithms split file into blocks
and hash them, a common trait for any algorithm that does block-level
updating.

~~~
linsomniac
I mentioned rsync in my summary, in part, because the linked article mentions
rsync. But mostly because the readers here would be somewhat likely to know
the rsync algorithm, so I explained how it was different. As you say here, it
is a common trait for any algorithm that does block level updating. This
technique is, generally, called the "rsync algorithm", because it's what
Tridge used when he made rsync. Additionally, the title you chose "Delta
Copying", begs the comparison to rsync, and is generic enough that it really
needs a TL;DR. A much better title would have been something like "Replication
without receive-side disk reads".

I think you are under the impression that I'm diminishing Bvckup2 by saying it
is just rsync? I believe my summary was neutral, explaining how it was
different from rsync.

